# The D-Line - D-red of HU BUSTED



## rexwal (Feb 21, 2020)

Four people were arrested Wednesday morning in an alleged steroid trafficking ring that stretched from Hong Kong, China to Southern New England, according to federal prosecutors.

Investigators seized some 143,000 pills and 3400 vials of liquid steroid from a North Attleboro stash house, NBC 10 News learned, as well as five vehicles and eight bank accounts. Steroid transactions involved both cash and Bitcoin, a cryptocurrency.

"This is a serious case," said Magistrate Lincoln Almond, who arraigned all four suspects late Wednesday afternoon in federal court. "Hopefully it [the steroid operation] has been shut down."

At the center of the case is David Esser, 46, of North Attleboro, who was described in court as the "head" of the alleged steroid trafficking operation that stretched back to at least 2015. Esser allegedly paid the three other defendants in the case to process, package and ship the steroids as part of his illicit business.

Co-defendants Alison Shephard, 41, who investigators said is Esser's ex-wife, James McLaughlin, 34, who is Shephard's fiance and the father of her young son, and Mason Nieves, 27, of Providence, all allegedly worked as employees of Esser's drug trafficking operation. Shephard, McLaughlin and Nieves were all released on $10,000 unsecured bond.

Magistrate Almond noted Nieves has what he called "lengthy criminal history" and warned the young man that the federal drug case "is going to be a whole different game. It's time to grow up and smarten up."

Court documents reveal that Esser was allegedly well aware he was being investigated following a 2015 visit from agents with the Federal Drug Administration (FDA).

"One of the most troubling aspects is that he was visited by investigating agents in 2015," Magistrate Almond said during Esser's arraignment, yet Esser allegedly continued to illegally sell and distribute the drugs for another five years.

According to the affidavit unsealed late Wednesday, Esser paid McLaughlin and Shephard to send the steroids from post offices in both Massachusetts and Rhode Island. Esser allegedly used a bodybuilding website called Brotherhood of Pain to advertise and sell steroid under the name The Goldline. The agent who wrote the affidavit made an undercover purchase of steroid using cryptocurrency via the website.

The affidavit also claims Esser bought multiple properties in Pennsylvania with the illegal proceeds, something Magistrate Almond raised during his arraignment.

"We don't know much about Mr. Esser right now," Almond said, noting that Esser told probation officers he makes $10,000 per month from managing various properties, but did not disclose his online business or any assets that may be held in Bitcoin.

Almond ordered Esser released on $50,000 unsecured bond, pending a further review of his finances, but also ordered the defendant to wear a GPS monitoring bracelet in the meantime.

"I frankly don't think you'll be stupid enough to flee," Magistrate Almond told Esser. "If you want to take your chances, take your chances, but I don't think they're very good," he warned.

Esser pushed past an NBC 10 reporter outside the courthouse after his arraignment, and said he had no comment.

https://turnto10.com/news/local/four-arrested-in-alleged-drug-ring-that-originated-from-hong-kong


----------



## mugzy (Feb 21, 2020)

I knew this would catch up to D-red someday. He was way too much into the sources as is PaIN at BOP. Federal case, investigating him for 5 years... he's going to do some time.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 21, 2020)

Sucks, Red sold gear... Was always worried about how open everything is on the Forums, his included...


----------



## tinymk (Feb 21, 2020)

Owning a forum and running a lab is not a great idea.


----------



## Thehogsters (Feb 21, 2020)

Been loyal to him for years.  What a crying shame he got greedy.
He got way to big.   He could have gone private and still had more than enough regulars to make plenty of money.


----------



## mugzy (Feb 21, 2020)

Thehogsters said:


> Been loyal to him for years.  What a crying shame he got greedy.
> He got way to big.   He could have gone private and still had more than enough regulars to make plenty of money.



True statement. D-red had run forums for several years and likely had enough activity to take it private a long time ago. Amazing to me the cash he was bringing in and buying real estate. He had ironlifter years ago and then UM which never took off. His latest board seemed to be doing ok.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 21, 2020)

People get greedy...then they get busted.


----------



## German89 (Feb 21, 2020)

I skimmed through this, early morning

I'm a little confused. He had a fourm and was on BOP as well? 

I recognize the name from BoP.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 21, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> People get greedy...then they get busted.


 Unfortunately, this is likely what happened.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 21, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Unfortunately, this is likely what happened.



Usually a visit from the feds would be enough to get a normal person to shut it down...


----------



## German89 (Feb 21, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Usually a visit from the feds would be enough to get a normal person to shut it down...



"Usually"

Apparently it was code for, go hard or go home. Fukk it.


----------



## Thehogsters (Feb 21, 2020)

Greedy indeed.   I know he was making a killing on his site.  Then go and put yourself on that shit show BHOP.  Hell that's the site that got Private Lable busted last year !  I think Purple Panda got busted from BHOP also.


----------



## mugzy (Feb 21, 2020)

Thehogsters said:


> Greedy indeed.   I know he was making a killing on his site.  Then go and put yourself on that shit show BHOP.  Hell that's the site that got Private Lable busted last year !  I think Purple Panda got busted from BHOP also.



Many sources were busted or scammed at BOP over the years. It is by far the worst forum in the history of bodybuilding forums and that includes Steroidsuperboard, Gymbagg, eroids and steroidology.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Many sources were busted or scammed at BOP over the years. It is by far the worst forum in the history of bodybuilding forums and that includes Steroidsuperboard, Gymbagg, eroids and steroidology.



Is that Harley's board, forgot which is his.

I would figure between him and Fuzzo they would have the most trouble.


----------



## German89 (Feb 21, 2020)

Thehogsters said:


> Greedy indeed.   I know he was making a killing on his site.  Then go and put yourself on that shit show BHOP.  Hell that's the site that got Private Lable busted last year !  I think Purple Panda got busted from BHOP also.



Lots and lots of sources get busted on BOP. 

Purple supplies all the sources.. But. China's new law has him ****ed up and this whole virus shit too.  Purple operates out of china.. Or did. I haven't gotten a recent update on whats going on with what he'll be doing.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2020)

German89 said:


> Lots and lots of sources get busted on BOP.
> 
> Purple supplies all the sources.. But. China's new law has him ****ed up and this whole virus shit too.  Purple operates out of china.. Or did. I haven't gotten a recent update on whats going on with what he'll be doing.



Know the right people, do things the right way, don't make enough money to buy big things and all is good.

I walked away from StrangoRep once I saw he couldn't keep his word on staying small, he got busted awhile back.

China laws only effected the shaddy, underground, non licensing and tax paying suppliers.


----------



## liftsiron (Feb 21, 2020)

D-RED was on every open forum there is.  He was visited in 2015 by feds investigating him, and continued on his high profile sourcing wtf is wrong with some people?


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 22, 2020)

That sucks a big one.  Was my man. Fuk sakes.  Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 22, 2020)

I used him for years! The good gear too. To bad.


----------



## Danny Bravo (Feb 22, 2020)

liftsiron said:


> D-RED was on every open forum there is.  He was visited in 2015 by feds investigating him, and continued on his high profile sourcing wtf is wrong with some people?



Some people don’t cower and fold in the face of authority, they are non conformist. I see greed being his vice.
He took the risk so the average working class man that can’t afford great medical insurance has access to mans wellness,& health. 
 The dirty ass media spin put him out there as a rich drug dealer?!?!  Any profit he had will get sucked up in legal defense, was  there a drug list out there I wasn’t aware of? List of opiates?? ,Benzodiazepines??
No , all involved were trying to improve their health.  I’d like to help, Miss the Bear,& Big.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2020)

I never liked Dred..Doesnt mean i wish him jail but but he was a sloppy bastard


----------



## geogroup (Feb 22, 2020)

Funny how people will overlook the history of a scamming piece of shit who ripped off members and sources hours before transferring ownership of the board he owned by opening private messages of members and stealing Money Paks and changing payment info of Western Unions/Moneygram transfers.

D-red had multiple user handles at the boards he frequented in order to post favorably about himself but have it appear to be a legit member.

D-Red and Gh0st were both fired(d-red was admin) and then banned from muscle&science for shady behavior. Its taken a long time for Achilles to restore integrity to M&S but he's done it.

D-red used HU as his very own personal urinal. Most "Member Classified" forums are for "MEMBERS" to sell an extra vial they had laying around or trade something they don't need for something they do. D-Red took up the entire first page of the classifieds with shit he was selling. All the stickies were his posts selling whatever. 

Some of the paying sources at HU weren't thrilled at how the Classifieds were really a separate source forum for d-red. D-RED started Gold Line by relabeling gear he got from sources on HU who used the gear to pay off d-red for preferred placement near the top of the list of sources. Sources were not away that their gear was being relabeled as gold line. After a while, D-red started brewing his own gear.

D-Red and I do not like each other but like Bundy, I don't wish prison on anyone. If I was a source on HU I would close up shop immediately as D-Red will be looking to trade bodies for downward departures from the Sentencing guidelines. 

Esser is D-RED...D-RED owns HU. He has chips to play with. D-Red is out for himself and would't think twice about ruining the lives of others to save himself 9 to 12 months of incarceration. He's going to do time....its simply a matter of how much.


----------



## geogroup (Feb 22, 2020)

Danny Bravo said:


> Some people don’t cower and fold in the face of authority, they are non conformist. I don’t see greed being his vice, I see a man that has family,& friends that are depending on him to drum up sales for their living.
> 
> He took the risk so the average working class man that can’t afford great medical insurance has access to mans wellness,& health.
> 
> ...


You're giving him way to much credit. Those of us who have known him over the years know the kind of human being we were dealing with. After seeing him walking out of court telling that reporter "no comment" I hate him even more. There's something strangely effeminate about his demeanor. 

The feds are treating the Community differently than ever before. The feds paid him a visit? That's the kind of thing the feds do and have done to white collar criminals. 

The feds questioned George Sambuca of Dynasty Labs more than a month before an indictment was unsealed charging him with the Federal Crimes he dealt with.

I predict D-red has a *superseding indictment in his future. Being on the radar that long and being investigated that long there usually are money laundering charges on deck. Happened to Brinkkmann. *


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 22, 2020)

geogroup said:


> You're giving him way to much credit. Those of us who have known him over the years know the kind of human being we were dealing with. After seeing him walking out of court telling that reporter "no comment" I hate him even more. There's something strangely effeminate about his demeanor.
> 
> The feds are treating the Community differently than ever before. The feds paid him a visit? That's the kind of thing the feds do and have done to white collar criminals.
> 
> ...



He has been shit for about a decade as far as I remember.


----------



## German89 (Feb 22, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Know the right people, do things the right way, don't make enough money to buy big things and all is good.
> 
> I walked away from StrangoRep once I saw he couldn't keep his word on staying small, he got busted awhile back.
> 
> China laws only effected the shaddy, underground, non licensing and tax paying suppliers.



Yeah strango went down in 2016, i wanna say. 

Had a bunch of his superdrol


----------



## TheSpectre (Feb 22, 2020)

Thehogsters said:


> Greedy indeed.   I know he was making a killing on his site.  Then go and put yourself on that shit show BHOP.  Hell that's the site that got Private Lable busted last year !  I think Purple Panda got busted from BHOP also.



Doesn't Purple Panda still advertise?


----------



## TheSpectre (Feb 22, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Many sources were busted or scammed at BOP over the years. It is by far the worst forum in the history of bodybuilding forums and that includes Steroidsuperboard, Gymbagg, eroids and steroidology.



Professional Muscle and Elite Fitness are terrible as well.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 22, 2020)

Big bust. Too open


----------



## Biggin (Feb 22, 2020)

Damn that’s fukked up!  When morality comes up against profit, it’s seldom that profit loses!


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 22, 2020)

Very interesting what people who have known him for many years have to say.


----------



## Danny Bravo (Feb 23, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Very interesting what people who have known him for many years have to say.



Sometimes people like to kick a cracker when he’s down, I can only speak about what I know, though I heard he had a history of scamming. I had put myself in a position to get screwed many times, but only received good business. Never even a hint of dirtbaggery.


----------



## Danny Bravo (Feb 23, 2020)

geogroup said:


> Funny how people will overlook the history of a scamming piece of shit who ripped off members and sources hours before transferring ownership of the board he owned by opening private messages of members and stealing Money Paks and changing payment info of Western Unions/Moneygram transfers.
> 
> D-red had multiple user handles at the boards he frequented in order to post favorably about himself but have it appear to be a legit member.
> 
> ...



Esser is D Red, you got your facts ****ed up, but if it was your thread ,on a public forum ,would certainly help the prosecution. Smells like a personal beef.  
Just curious, does Regroup support Hillary Clinton ?


----------



## Thehogsters (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes Esser is Dred, Dline and Goldline and HCU.


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 23, 2020)

Danny Bravo said:


> Sometimes people like to kick a cracker when he’s down, I can only speak about what I know , and D  had quality lighting fast. I had put myself in a position to get screwed many times, but only received good business. Never even a hint of dirtbaggery.


Very true, he never did me wrong and his gear was the best. I wish him well.


----------



## Lizard King (Feb 24, 2020)

mugzy said:


> BOP is PAiN's forum. He has owned many over the years. Harley has a different forum.


Pain aka TestFreak from back in the day.  Basically copied the data from Chemical Soldiers before he sold it and opened BOP.


----------



## Danny Bravo (Feb 24, 2020)

Thehogsters said:


> Yes Esser is Dred, Dline and Goldline and HCU.



So why would you put his business out in the street?? This is a public forum. 
It’s the job of the prosecutor to prove who Dred is . 
Are our egos too big to see that we just laid out the history ,& ownership of half a dozen boards? 
Let’s exercise our muscles, not our egos! Stay positive,& and stop dry snitching on our bro’s.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 24, 2020)

When is it illegal to own a board?  Its not.  The Feds already have enough evidence against a guy they have been following for 5 years.  



Danny Bravo said:


> So why would you put his business out in the street?? This is a public forum.
> It’s the job of the prosecutor to prove who Dred is .
> Are our egos too big to see that we just laid out the history ,& ownership of half a dozen boards?
> Let’s exercise our muscles, not our egos! Stay positive,& and stop dry snitching on our bro’s.


----------



## Danny Bravo (Feb 25, 2020)

How do you know what evidence the feds have ? ???  
The title of this thread is presumptuous. 
Simple bro code , let’s protect our community


----------



## geogroup (Feb 25, 2020)

Danny Bravo said:


> How do you know what evidence the feds have ? ???
> The title of this thread is presumptuous.
> Simple bro code , let’s protect our community



I don't want to come across as arrogant, but I'm pretty well plugged in. Perhaps not as well as say, Mugzy, but things eventually get to me.

You commented about my kicking D-RED while he's down? Bundy may be able to speak to my kicking the shit out of D-red whenever the opportunity presents itself. The same can be said of D-RED when it comes to me. He doesn't have the ammo that he gives me to blast him. 

The feds visited him in 2015...the following was posted by a friend of mine on another forum. I also posted an obnoxiously long post there with my thoughts on the situation.......

Goldline was visited by feds in 2015.

But not just that.

Goldline was targeted with an attempted controlled delivery in 2016.

AND Goldline was visited by the feds again in 2018.
*
FEBRUARY 2015 INTERVIEW WITH FEDS

1. FDA special agent and two other federal agents interviewed The Goldline (Esser) on February 3, 2015 after they seized a parcel containing testosterone addressed to him. No charges were filed.

And yet he continued to sell steroids...

AUGUST 2016 ATTEMPTED CONTROLLED DELIVERY

2. Feds seized 500 grams testosterone enanthate and USPIS attempted a controlled delivery on August 2, 2016. Goldline refused to take custody of the parcel. No charges were filed.

And yet he continued to sell steroids...

JUNE 2018 SUCCESSFUL CONTROLLED DELIVERY AND INTERVIEW WITH FEDS.

3. Goldline's powder brewer was busted in North Carolina in April 2018. The brewer agreed to cooperate with the feds to bust Goldline.

The brewer shipped 900 vials of injectable steroids to Goldline in Massachusetts as part of a controlled delivery.

Goldline (Esser) was taken into custody and interviewed by HSI and federal drug task force agents on June 2018. Feds seized over 30 kilograms of steroids.

Goldline agreed to cooperate with feds and help them prosecute his brewer among other things in order to reduce his criminal liability. No charges were filed.

And yet he continued to sell steroids...

FEBRUARY 2020 FEDS ARREST GOLDLINE AFTER INTENSIVE 10-MONTH INVESTIGATION

4. Mansfield Police Department received multiple tips that Goldline was still selling steroids beginning in March 2019. MPD sought assistance from the feds for long-term investigation.

Goldline (Esser) was finally arrested and charged on February 19, 2020.


Should the feds decide to go after customers they D-RED has made it a cinch for them to do so. 
*
Goldline used the same USPS click n'ship account for all his customers.

There were over 8900 customer addresses stored in the database for the last 2-1/2 years alone.
D-RED has never been good at making friends. Goldline was working with his wife, his ex-wife and her boyfriend in Massachusetts. The latter two were charged as co-conspirators.

Goldline had a serious falling out with the other charged co-conspirator. The brother of the co-conspirator allegedly stabbed him. The police found Goldline "covered in blood on his head, neck and chest area" after the altercation in January 2020.

Goldline also had falling out with his brewer. The brewer agreed to cooperate with feds to put away Goldline and Goldline agreed to cooperate with feds to put away his brewer. 
I mentioned the brewer earlier. Some of you may remember member Poohbear? Poohbear was D-REDS raw powder source who was busted 5 years ago who the feds turned against D-RED and D-RED turned on poohbear. Both giving up info on the other.
D-RED if he was concerned about his members could've warned members that Poohbear was busted/compromised. 
D-RED did drop poohbear as a sponsor, to be fair. But trust that DReD has kept as much info to himself to be used as leverage if and when the really dark days came. Its pitch black.

Did D-RED try to "Lay Low"? You decide.....

Goldline (Esser) told the IRS that he made less than $10,000 for each of the previous two years on his 1040s.

AND

Meanwhile during this period, Goldline (Esser)...

(1) withdrew over $240,000 in cash from his bank;

(2) purchased ELEVEN homes/properties for over $334,000 not including home repairs and renovations;

(3) bought himself a 2017 Chevrolet Corvette;

(4) bought his wife a new 2019 Toyota Camry;

(5) also bought his wife a 2016 BMW X6;

(6) used credit card for various shopping sprees at Louis Vuitton, Versace, Gucci, Zales, etc. including a $10,000+ spree one weekend in April 2019 and $22,000+ in July 2019 for jewelry, shoes, and other luxury items.

To be fair....D-RED isn't the only brainiac. These are the guys you are trusting to provide you with AAS. Whether it's people like Goldine, or illiterate junior high dropouts & full-blown heroin addicts (like Onyx) or meth addicts doing tricks in porn (Hulkbody), these guys are definitely not what they present themselves to be.

If you happen to know guys who liked goldline alot...hopefully they arent one of the big buyers.
I want to point out that the Goldline (Esser) information sheet specifically identifies at least 12 customers by name who sent payments totalling approximately $5000 ranging from $285 to $1245 to Goldline using Zelle on a single day.

Esser received an average of $100,000 per month in transactions via Zelle.

So not only do the feds have customer addresses via Click n'Ship. They also have banking info via Zelle for hundreds of other customers.

The take home lesson is that -- if you order from a domestic UGL/source, the chances are high that U.S. law enforcement will come into possession of any personally-identifying information that you give your source. You should completely disregard any source assurance that they don't store your data.


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 25, 2020)

Hope not. Wouldn't think they would chase a couple hundred dollar order.  Thousand dollar orders maybe. But who knows time will tell


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2020)

Yooo d red pics on Facebook are classic ! Talk about a never saw a gym in his bitch ass life looking motherfukker lol.. No fukking way I would trust that skinny bitch not to rat .  He’s gonna have a rough time in prison


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2020)

He better pray that aryan brotherhood has a soft spot for his bitch ass


----------



## rawdeal (Feb 25, 2020)

geogroup said:


> . . . I also posted an obnoxiously long post there with my thoughts on the situation . . .
> 
> 
> So not only do the feds have customer addresses via Click n'Ship. They also have banking info via Zelle for hundreds of other customers.
> ...



Geo, you should know by now there are no such things as obnoxiously long posts as long as they are *informative* obnoxiously long posts.  This one was, have seen part of it elsewhere, but your additions fill in some blanks for me, thanks.

As to your take home lesson, there are various ways LE can find us in records of transactions we've done, but I sure do like CIM cause it eliminates the banking info part of the evidence.  They'll get this little fish anyway if they want me that bad, but why help them.  Used to see you sometimes on another board, don't know if you left but I did, miss what you have to say, glad you're here.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 25, 2020)

Feds will not come after you until they have every speck they need to convict you. He was visited in 2015, but that probably does not mention time they spent prior to 2015 visiting him. If you get taken in by the feds, you are pretty much fukked, they have like a 99% conviction rate, and their case will be solid. Sorry, typing on my phone...ugh.


----------



## Danny Bravo (Feb 25, 2020)

geogroup said:


> I don't want to come across as arrogant, but I'm pretty well plugged in. Perhaps not as well as say, Mugzy, but things eventually get to me.
> 
> You commented about my kicking D-RED while he's down? Bundy may be able to speak to my kicking the shit out of D-red whenever the opportunity presents itself. The same can be said of D-RED when it comes to me. He doesn't have the ammo that he gives me to blast him.
> 
> ...



The prosecution rests your honor


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 26, 2020)

This source didnt protect the community, he exposed it.  Who the **** takes Zelle as a payment option?  I know, a guy who is lazy, takes corners, thinks he is invincible....And if you think he is going down all alone u are mistaken, he will sing like a bird....I would expect more charges before the dust settles.  This is far from over....Feds dont **** around, they always win!




Danny Bravo said:


> How do you know what evidence the feds have ? ???
> The title of this thread is presumptuous.
> Simple bro code , let’s protect our community


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> This source didnt protect the community, he exposed it.  Who the **** takes Zelle as a payment option?  I know, a guy who is lazy, takes corners, thinks he is invincible....And if you think he is going down all alone u are mistaken, he will sing like a bird....I would expect more charges before the dust settles.  This is far from over....Feds dont **** around, they always win!



My bank offers Zelle, Zelle exposes you.

I have not seen an anonymous way to use it like bitcoin apps.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 26, 2020)

You never will, The Treasury would shut Zelle down if the participating banks allowed anonymous transactions to flow through the banking system.  The Treasury is no joke, nor is our banking system.....




SFGiants said:


> My bank offers Zelle, Zelle exposes you.
> 
> I have not seen an anonymous way to use it like bitcoin apps.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2020)

geogroup said:


> I don't want to come across as arrogant, but I'm pretty well plugged in. Perhaps not as well as say, Mugzy, but things eventually get to me.
> 
> You commented about my kicking D-RED while he's down? Bundy may be able to speak to my kicking the shit out of D-red whenever the opportunity presents itself. The same can be said of D-RED when it comes to me. He doesn't have the ammo that he gives me to blast him.
> 
> ...


I gave dred a few good kicks myself when i was a mod and i saw him pop up on my board ..I told him right away dont u fukking even thing about taking out your fishing pole an go fishing for new members for your scamming ass board u kuntbag..Then we went at it for a good week back and forth in pm..I had a good time with him..If i knew i was talking to a skinny bitch like the fag i saw on fb this esser creep i would have let him know how easy it would be for me to kill him with my bare hands


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 27, 2020)

Who is a bigger fag, Tiller or Esser?



Bro Bundy said:


> I gave dred a few good kicks myself when i was a mod and i saw him pop up on my board ..I told him right away dont u fukking even thing about taking out your fishing pole an go fishing for new members for your scamming ass board u kuntbag..Then we went at it for a good week back and forth in pm..I had a good time with him..If i knew i was talking to a skinny bitch like the fag i saw on fb this esser creep i would have let him know how easy it would be for me to kill him with my bare hands


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2020)

I consider this community to be similar to a gang..You cant steal just alittle and then see the light and become a better person..You cant scam even alittle and then never do it again and feel u grew out of it..You cant violate the rules or u should pay the ultimate price..In gangs that death u will get killed if u break the rules..Once a scammer always a scammer none of this he changed his ways fuk that not in this community all we have is our word and our balls ..Hes gonna be in a whole other world that if u never experienced it its hard to explain ..but if he doesnt follow the rules their hes gonna get dealt with


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Who is a bigger fag, Tiller or Esser?


esser got tiller beat by miles..If u got scammed by tiller u god damn deserved it for being so fukkin dumb lol


----------



## Thehogsters (Feb 28, 2020)

He never scammed me.  From reading this and other boards it looks like he was shady years ago.  Delt with him since mid 2016 and never had a problem.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thehogsters said:


> He never scammed me.  From reading this and other boards it looks like he was shady years ago.  Delt with him since mid 2016 and never had a problem.



I don't know about the past,but his gear was top notch, I know he was more than generous w/ me (included extra's) and helped many people out on his board w/ both freebies and money for certain "go fund me's" when some users families were in trouble, etc... Everyones got their own dealings w/ folks I guess, I never saw any of the old negative stuff.


----------



## geogroup (Feb 28, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I don't know about the past,but his gear was top notch, I know he was more than generous w/ me (included extra's) and helped many people out on his board w/ both freebies and money for certain "go fund me's" when some users families were in trouble, etc... Everyones got their own dealings w/ folks I guess, I never saw any of the old negative stuff.



That's why there are old timers and vets to keep some of the past and other important things alive by reminding guys who weren't around. 
He made a nice living off of the Community. He was passing the gear he extorted from other sources off as his own.
Go fund me? He fed his ego doing things like he did.
Making a profit selling a decent product absolves him of his ripping off memberz of the board he owned? Had he acknowledged his sins and attempted to repay those members i would've been impressed with his getting humble and honest. 
Nope. Still as cocky and arrogant as ever. Test results wete starting to come back ****ed up. 
His primo 200 tested at 145mg to 153mg. His move wasn't to offer refunds or accept responsibility. He quietly was printing out labels with  primo 150mg/ml to lay over the existing one.
He sent a msg to asf saying poohbear was a snitch and to "beware".  D-red is a snitch as well. An unsecured 50k bond for the #1 on a drug conspiracy indictment in the feds doesn't happen unless he's cooperating. 
He was on the street before dinner after being picked up. 
He's dirty.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 28, 2020)

I love how u guys say well he didn’t scam me lol. He didn’t have enough time to.. u think your special or something lol. He’s a scamming kuntbag and u guys are just lucky he didn’t have time to make u all look stupid


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 29, 2020)

A good, decent source will never rip anyone off.  NEVER!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 29, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> A good, decent source will never rip anyone off.  NEVER!


and once he does hes a scammer for life...None of this he changed his ways bull shit...Or "well he didnt rip me off" I take great offence to that disrespect to those that got beat ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 29, 2020)

unless u got ripped of by tilltheend then i have no pity for u..In fact i find that kinda funny


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 29, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> A good, decent source will never rip anyone off.  NEVER!



Truth right here brother!


----------



## rexwal (Mar 6, 2020)

I’m wondering how they were released on bond if it is a federal case.

Worse thing is they changed the name to Nuclear Labs and are still operating.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 6, 2020)

rexwal said:


> I’m wondering how they were released on bond if it is a federal case.
> 
> Worse thing is they changed the name to Nuclear Labs and are still operating.



Those that cooperate I suppose, just thinking out loud!


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 6, 2020)

rexwal said:


> I’m wondering how they were released on bond if it is a federal case.
> Worse thing is they changed the name to Nuclear Labs and are still operating.



Srs?  Are you comfortable saying where (boards) they are operating?  I would worry about dealing with Nuclear if Esser and friends are operating it, but worry more that LE is operating it instead.


----------



## rexwal (Mar 11, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Srs?  Are you comfortable saying where (boards) they are operating?  I would worry about dealing with Nuclear if Esser and friends are operating it, but worry more that LE is operating it instead.



I read on another forum Nuclear Labs is David Esser running under a different lab name. Apparently he is posting daily on HCU and it’s him.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 11, 2020)

Yeah, I heard that too since my earlier post.  To be fair, I'm not sure if that's Fact or Guess.  To be honest, I'm guessing it's Fact.

Was never motivated to deal with DRed or HCU or BOP in the past, and current facts from bust reports don't change that.


----------



## ImaBeast (Mar 24, 2020)

Is nuclear d red?


----------



## geogroup (Mar 25, 2020)

Why wouldn't it be D-RED? He's out on bond. He has been working with the feds for the last few years and he's been doing his thing. He did something that pissed off his handler or D-REDS name came up in something it shouldn't have and it caught the ear of the US Attorney handling his case(s).
Not sure if you all have known anyone who has been jammed up? Some may straighten up for bit but for the most part, they've got a lifestyle they've grown accustomed to and people who depend on their income to survive. 
Changing up the name of the lab makes sense...but my money says he's back on the grind. He may very well have the blessing of the feds to go back to work. The name change may be to help keep the info and money coming in. I mean, who in their right mind would order from Goldline knowing they've been hit?


----------



## kdraoui (Mar 27, 2020)

D-red bought ironlifter from PECS if I remember right. He would login to a sources account and collect WU and MG details and then say the source was hacked. This guy has always been 100% dirtbag.


----------



## kdraoui (Mar 27, 2020)

“This investigation establishes that Esser’s primary source of income is the large-scale distribution of steroids. He spend lavishly to buy cars, luxury goods and real estate,” an agent with U.S. Homeland Security Investigations wrote in a 140-age affidavit."

"The cars he purchased include a 2017 Chevrolet Corvette for $63,000 and a 2016 BMW X6 SUV for $36,234. The vehicles and three others were seized by federal authorities who contend they were used in the distribution of steroids."

"While investigating Esser, authorities learned Mansfield police received an anonymous tip in the spring of 2019 that Esser was selling drugs and determined he opened a post office box at the Mansfield post office, according to the affidavit."

"In addition, federal authorities believe Esser and Nieves had some type of falling out in late 2019. They believe the dispute is related to Esser being assaulted in the early morning hours in early January. Police found him covered in blood from his head to his chest outside his home and unspent bullets on the ground. He declined medical attention and was initially uncooperative, according to the affidavit.

He then told police a masked man struck him in the head with a firearm after coming home from a Providence bar. He told police he and Nieves had a falling out and that he believed his attacker might be related to Nieves, according to the affidavit."

https://www.thesunchronicle.com/new...cle_4b7acc93-8989-5892-89b0-2055c7bf8878.html


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 27, 2020)

geogroup said:


> Why wouldn't it be D-RED? He's out on bond.



Probably just being paranoid, but Fed's have taken over boards and posed as admins in the past...


----------



## rexwal (Apr 1, 2020)

geogroup said:


> Why wouldn't it be D-RED? He's out on bond. He has been working with the feds for the last few years and he's been doing his thing. He did something that pissed off his handler or D-REDS name came up in something it shouldn't have and it caught the ear of the US Attorney handling his case(s).
> Not sure if you all have known anyone who has been jammed up? Some may straighten up for bit but for the most part, they've got a lifestyle they've grown accustomed to and people who depend on their income to survive.
> Changing up the name of the lab makes sense...but my money says he's back on the grind. He may very well have the blessing of the feds to go back to work. The name change may be to help keep the info and money coming in. I mean, who in their right mind would order from Goldline knowing they've been hit?



Any idea when he goes to court next?


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 6, 2020)

well if you have dealt with him in the past i wouldnt be picking anything up from the post office unless you know what it is...i dont wish harm on anyone that hasnt done anything to me...and i dont know the fella so im not going to speak on his character...It can turn into a positive thing for our community though...this is a reminder to stay humble and to keep ur business on the dl...if i used peds i would never tell anyone where i got it from....people just dont use their heads anymore...i just hope that this doesnt effect our board...i have really come to like ug over this yr and would like to see everyone thrive in which every way they do so here


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 6, 2020)

kdraoui said:


> “This investigation establishes that Esser’s primary source of income is the large-scale distribution of steroids. He spend lavishly to buy cars, luxury goods and real estate,” an agent with U.S. Homeland Security Investigations wrote in a 140-age affidavit."
> 
> "The cars he purchased include a 2017 Chevrolet Corvette for $63,000 and a 2016 BMW X6 SUV for $36,234. The vehicles and three others were seized by federal authorities who contend they were used in the distribution of steroids."
> 
> ...


   he must not watch gangster movies...everyone knows not to be flashy with cash ur not earning legally...sounds like he got what he had coming not that i agree but i mean the more posts i read  the dumber i think the guy was.... come on now....if he wasnt so greedy he still be living good but not like a king... i just hope whoever is doing business is taking this as a lesson of what not to do....i dont want to see any of my fellow brothers here talked about like this. this is the only board i belong to anymore i might have joined a few over the years but i cant remember which so i see im far less experienced then all you guys posting...i just hope everyone uses this as a reminder of what could happen and not to get comfortable...


----------



## Jin (Apr 11, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> he must not watch gangster movies...everyone knows not to be flashy with cash ur not earning legally...sounds like he got what he had coming not that i agree but i mean the more posts i read  the dumber i think the guy was.... come on now....if he wasnt so greedy he still be living good but not like a king... i just hope whoever is doing business is taking this as a lesson of what not to do....i dont want to see any of my fellow brothers here talked about like this. this is the only board i belong to anymore i might have joined a few over the years but i cant remember which so i see im far less experienced then all you guys posting...i just hope everyone uses this as a reminder of what could happen and not to get comfortable...



Is there some sort of bribe you’d be willing to take in exchange for using paragraphs?

I almost never read anything you write because it’s too cumbersome.


----------



## ImaBeast (Apr 16, 2020)

D red is still in business. Email him and ask. He says "gtg"


----------



## ImaBeast (Apr 16, 2020)

Hell he even has new items added to the list. I got an email from "admin" on his board listing said items. Dude is a trip man


----------



## Boytoy (Apr 16, 2020)

ImaBeast said:


> D red is still in business. Email him and ask. He says "gtg"




Lol. I pass on that one.


----------



## Blacktail (Apr 16, 2020)

I got the same email. Guy is crazy!


----------



## geogroup (Apr 17, 2020)

ImaBeast said:


> Hell he even has new items added to the list. I got an email from "admin" on his board listing said items. Dude is a trip man


Dude is a cooperating informant, man.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 21, 2020)

Wow I haven’t heard this name in years. He pulled some shady shit back in the day. I was a mod on IL before he took over then he brought in his crew.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 22, 2020)

GSgator said:


> Wow I haven’t heard this name in years. He pulled some shady shit back in the day. I was a mod on IL before he took over then he brought in his crew.



Were you there when PECS owned the board? He also owned e-steroid which was sold to Ronus and possible Fuzo after that.


----------



## CHEVYVETTE (May 4, 2020)

Have they set a court date for this yet? Wondering if he will plea out of it.


----------



## Tatlifter (May 4, 2020)

CHEVYVETTE said:


> Have they set a court date for this yet? Wondering if he will plea out of it.



If he is a cooperating informant than he has already signed a plea.


----------



## Kingme55 (Jul 9, 2020)

He was a good dude ! Great gear (so I have heard ) lol known him for 6 years


----------



## CHEVYVETTE (Jul 31, 2020)

Apparently Esser (D-red) is now selling his gear under the name Integrity Labs.


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 4, 2020)

CHEVYVETTE said:


> Apparently Esser (D-red) is now selling his gear under the name Integrity Labs.



Saw this on another board, AND I heard either he or a Rep is on Pro-Muscle.  I don't have frequent flyer miles om P-M, HCU, or BOP so that is my hearsay for the day.

Say what you will, ya gotta love that the man named his latest venture *Integrity*​ Labs.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 4, 2020)

DEA Labs already taken?



rawdeal said:


> Saw this on another board, AND I heard either he or a Rep is on Pro-Muscle.  I don't have frequent flyer miles om P-M, HCU, or BOP so that is my hearsay for the day.
> 
> Say what you will, ya gotta love that the man named his latest venture *Integrity*​ Labs.


----------



## KevinD (Sep 3, 2020)

Do you have a link to the indictment?Sounds fabricated.

*"**Esser received an average of $100,000 per month in transactions via Zelle."*

Where is the proof? in the article  i read it never mentioned this

Also

"*Goldline (Esser) was taken into custody and interviewed  by HSI and federal drug task force agents on June 2018. Feds seized over  30 kilograms of steroids."


what? how does someone get caught with 30 kilos of steriods get no prison time? sounds very fabracated.. please post indictment where you got this.. this is how rumors are spread.*


also you said goldline withdrew 240,000 in cash? what??? drug dealers PUT CASH into the bank. not withdrawal it. im sure he already had tons of cash

this post sounds like complete bullshit. please post your source of information INDICTMENT PDF FILE PLEASE








geogroup said:


> I don't want to come across as arrogant, but I'm pretty well plugged in. Perhaps not as well as say, Mugzy, but things eventually get to me.
> 
> You commented about my kicking D-RED while he's down? Bundy may be able to speak to my kicking the shit out of D-red whenever the opportunity presents itself. The same can be said of D-RED when it comes to me. He doesn't have the ammo that he gives me to blast him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Sep 7, 2020)

Its funny, some on forums ride the balls of admins, mods, etc. The minute one gets busted, they resort to shit-talking.
(I'm not talking about folks here, but some from the HCU board). Saw them had "banned" by their name, and saw some of their shit-talking on other forums.

D-Red was always great (extremely) to me, so I wont talk shit about him. I hope he can get thru this with the minimal penalty.


----------



## Blacktail (Oct 6, 2020)

He always took care of me as well.


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 6, 2020)

Im still waiting on my extras Sharon.
!S!


----------



## ImaBeast (Oct 28, 2020)

Nuclear not integrity. Though both of their lists resembled essers


----------



## datum (Oct 30, 2020)

Nuclear is Esser. Integrity was Yates who was brewing for Esser for awhile.


----------



## codehead (Dec 12, 2020)

I am getting caught up on some reading; someone in this thread or the new thread on nuclear/integrity; someone was asking about the disposition of Esser' s case doesn't t seem like it was announced. There is a thread on ASF stating he got 2 years probation. The post was made on 9.11.20 didn't include any links or reference as to where it came from. Someone cut a deal maybe....


----------



## Swiper. (Dec 17, 2020)

12-14-2020


North Attleboro man awaiting trial in alleged steroid ring, arrested again 

NORTH ATTLEBORO — A local man arrested in February and charged with leading a large-scale steroid distribution ring allegedly continued dealing steroids and laundering money after his arrest, the Rhode Island U.S. Attorney’s office said Monday.

David M. Esser, 47, of North Attleboro, appeared in U.S. District Court in Providence on Monday on new charges of arranging for the sale, packaging and distribution of anabolic steroids with at least one individual, the U.S. Attorney’s office said.

Esser, who had been on pretrial release since February and awaiting trial, was arrested on Friday in the new case. He was ordered detained after his appearance Monday in federal court and faces a bail revocation hearing Jan. 7.

Esser’s lawyer, Matthew Dawson of Providence, said he had “no comment,” on the latest charges.

A federal agent said in court papers that Esser moved to 145 North Washington St., in North Attleboro, after his arrest in February. The apartment was allegedly previously used by Esser as a stash house. He reportedly owns a real estate business and has a dozen properties in York, Pa.

Prosecutors say Esser’s alleged steroid distribution ring earned him at least $350,000 in two years, which he used to purchase cars, luxury goods and real estate.

At the time of his arrest in February, Esser was charged with three co-defendants, including his ex-wife. Authorities executed search warrants of Esser’s properties and say they seized over $160,000 from banks accounts and cash, and over 80 kilograms of steroids, according to court records.

It is now alleged that Esser conspired with a Virginia resident who received, prepared, packaged and shipped steroids to Esser’s customers at Esser’s direction.

The orders were arranged through various means, including text messaging and encrypted emails. Payment was made in cash or by cryptocurrency, according to prosecutors.

Esser’s alleged continued criminal conduct came to light during an unrelated federal drug trafficking investigation in Virginia. According to court documents, evidence and information allegedly included communications and information sharing between Esser and the individual in Virginia.

The communications allegedly concerned steroid orders, pricing, payment methods and shipping instructions.

It is alleged the two also communicated about Esser’s business dealings, court case and automobiles they purchased. Esser also shared photographs of a scantily clad woman he described as being his girlfriend in addition to photographs of food.

The man told authorities he was working for Esser and lived at one of his properties in York, Pa., and that Esser urged him to continue working the day after Esser was arrested in February.

“Esser urged him remain in York and to continue working with him in the distribution of steroids,” a federal agent wrote in an affidavit.

The man declined and moved to Claremont, Va., where Esser allegedly again established a relationship with him during the summer. The man told authorities Esser pressured him to help distribute steroids and paid him between $5,000 and $10,000 a week to import raw steroids from China, process it into pill and liquid form and mail the product to addresses Esser gave him, according to the affidavit.

At the time, Esser was free on unsecured bond on charges including intent to distribute controlled substances, conspiracy to distribute, possess with intent to distribute, and conspiracy to import controlled substances.

He was charged Monday with conspiracy to distribute controlled substances and money laundering, according to the U.S. Attorney’s office.

The case is being prosecuted by Assistant United States Attorney Gerard Sullivan.

Esser’s alleged criminal activity is being investigated by a team of law enforcement agencies led by federal Homeland Security Investigations.

U.S. Attorney Aaron Weisman and Homeland Security Investigations Acting Special Agent in Charge David Magdycz thanked the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration and Mansfield police for their help in the investigation into Esser.

thesunchronicle.com


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 17, 2020)

He is toast.....


----------



## mugzy (Dec 17, 2020)

And there goes Nuclear Labs.... thanks Swiper.


----------



## MotorCityMuscleZ (Dec 17, 2020)

datum said:


> Nuclear is Esser. Integrity was Yates who was brewing for Esser for awhile.



Correct...!


----------



## GSgator (Dec 17, 2020)

I could only imagine that   lavish lifestyle he has been use to living would be very hard to stop. Well now he is royally f&cked but who knows with covid they seem to be very  lenient on non  violent crimes these days.


----------



## CJ (Dec 17, 2020)

GSgator said:


> I could only imagine that   lavish lifestyle he has been use to living would be very hard to stop. Well now he is royally f&cked but who knows with covid they seem to be very  lenient on non  violent crimes these days.



Attleboro isn't exactly a swanky town. :32 (18):


----------



## liftsiron (Dec 19, 2020)

I have known D-Red as long as probably as anyone on these forums.  At one time I considered him a friend, but over the years I have seen him completely **** over a number of guys. He is a pathological and will stab anyone in the back who he feels  is in the way of him an extra buck.


----------



## Oldbastard (Apr 22, 2021)

Hmm I’m pretty sure Nuclear was not actually Dred, but was his so called “ cooker” or brewed his gear then broke off to form nuclear. Unless D had split personally disorder because having done biz in past they would disagree D supposed made Nuclear send me stuff when it was lost in Mail . However months after nuclear harassed me over telling on him then went on his own, refused to sell to me . dred I recall even publicly on his forum told members nuclear was too expensive had better people on the forums. It was long time ago but I’m pretty sure two different people


----------



## diesel707 (Apr 22, 2021)

Dred was just the owner of the board and lab name I believe. Then Nuclear was just a reseller of the same brewer (as as scriptx and another lab I believe) The brewer himself never had a lab from what I knew. 

I think it went 
Dred busted second time ratted on his brewer. Then over time they caught the brewer and he threw names for the rest of the labs he made for. That's just my guess of what happened though


----------



## mugzy (Jun 21, 2021)

Esser was scheduled to be sentenced on June 7th. Does anybody know what length of sentence he recieved?


----------



## ftf (Jun 21, 2021)

If it's a federal case you can get a PACER account and look up details on it.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 22, 2021)

His ex wife and her BF were sentenced in April. Thanks to their cooperating with prosecutors they were able to skirt prison and were sentenced to Home Confinement and Probation. 
D-Red's 3rd co-conspirator, like D-RED, was arrested while out on bond and is now also being held without bond. He was jammed up in February for possession with intent to distribute Fentanyl, Possession of cocaine, possession of a firearm in a drug trafficking operation, felon in possession of a firearm and crimes committed while out on bond. All these charges are Federal Charges. Here's the article.....

https://www.thesunchronicle.com/new...cle_581fd8f9-cc61-5402-acae-b1bc05926b3a.html


----------



## CHEVYVETTE (Jul 24, 2021)

Anybody know what sentence he received?


----------



## Xxplosive (Aug 1, 2021)

geogroup said:


> Funny how people will overlook the history of a scamming piece of shit who ripped off members and sources hours before transferring ownership of the board he owned by opening private messages of members and stealing Money Paks and changing payment info of Western Unions/Moneygram transfers.
> 
> D-red had multiple user handles at the boards he frequented in order to post favorably about himself but have it appear to be a legit member.
> 
> ...



He rolled over on his chef, who i knew and was a good ass, honest dude... i told him to cut it out and lay low. They were making stupid paper. Pretty sure he flat out set him up.

I thought Red was a good dude before that.


----------



## Blacktail (Aug 2, 2021)

Xxplosive said:


> He rolled over on his chef, who i knew and was a good ass, honest dude... i told him to cut it out and lay low. They were making stupid paper. Pretty sure he flat out set him up.
> 
> I thought Red was a good dude before that.


Would that be Yates?


----------



## Xxplosive (Aug 2, 2021)

Blacktail said:


> Would that be Yates?



Yes.


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 2, 2021)

Me,  I'm (only a little) between noob and OG, but ya hear stories about guys who did time rather than roll.

Some are gone now, at least one of the best died in his sleep after a too-short comeback, and a very few are still among us.  Understandably, the survivors limit their exposure on board-world


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2021)

How many times can this dred guy get pinched  or arrested.. He’s gotta be working with the feds


----------



## Oldbastard (Aug 16, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Many sources were busted or scammed at BOP over the years. It is by far the worst forum in the history of bodybuilding forums and that includes Steroidsuperboard, Gymbagg, eroids and steroidology.


Wow I remember those places sheesh I’m twitching lol


----------



## Oldbastard (Aug 16, 2021)

Blacktail said:


> Very true, he never did me wrong and his gear was the best. I wish him well.


I knew him as well , in fact long time his mods got free gear always hooked up . Like anyone good too some but has some enemies ! I have no idea of what happened as I in past have ,” helped “ any various sponsors . Honestly he treated me better then any in my 20 years since this internet began . I been scammed fooled but he always hooked me up . Any gear from him for me was unreal. However I acknowledge that seems at some point many get greedy or stupid . The whole Taptalk app also makes me nervous. While I may have done work or favors here and there for him and others , I’m what you call a paranoid cray cray guy and never do anything for long . While some got pissed because I quit suddenly. You can never be too careful. I remember on the latest forums you got multiple members using real names , posting address pictures of their faces their  toys sheesh to be secret to me is top priority. In my offline real life I trust NOBODY! Not even my friends know I frequent the forums etc. . To me it’s a secret life best kept just between us here


----------



## Thehogsters (Sep 27, 2021)

Yates was the brew master and was definitely set up by Esser.  I told him time and again to cut ties with the dirt bag.
Really sucks cause he was the best guy I have ever dealt with.  Missing and item or two, he would send out the next day.  Got some bunk viagra, he changes sources and got me some good stuff.  Guy had great communication and stupid fast shipping.   His gear was always great.


----------

